

Social Network Marketing Meets Small Business - Mistone
http://www.smallbusinesscomputing.com/biztools/article.php/3828291

======
Mistone
Look mom/wife/mother-in-law we are in the news!

~~~
dshah
Why the gender bias? Even women seem to start these small businesses that just
happen to be helping the economy.

Honestly, I'd much rather hear stories of off-beat small businesses getting
value from technology than yet another twitter app startup.

~~~
Mistone
my apologies for the gender bias, its just that right before i posted the link
i sent an email to my wife, mom and mother-in-law to let them know about the
article.

Also the article is about some off beat small business using social media to
market themselves.

